# Building a Wooden Storage Shed and Sound Insulation



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

I was looking to purchase a wooden shed from lowe's to clear out my garage space and to store and operate my 5,500 watt generator. However, after looking at their prices, Im considering building one on my own. Anyone done this before, and care to share their experiences? I would rate my skills as beginner, but I can assemble anything with good instructions, and I have all the tools.

Here is an example of what I am looking at:

http://www.buildeazy.com/shed_1.html

I would then want to insulate it for sound purposes, so the entire neighborhood does not know i have it.

Maybe something like this:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_41503-1278-...rd&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=foam+board&facetInfo=

So, I really have 2 questions.

1. If I am not a master carpenter, am I crazy for attempting to take on construction myself?

2. Will the foam board give my decent sound insulation? If not, any other suggestions?

Thank you all as always.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Walk around inside their pre-built sheds with a digital camera and take lots and LOTS of pictures.

Study the details, make a materials list, and then go built the same thing yourself, saving about 50% of the price.

Yep - it really is that easy. I built mine in 2 weeks working evenings and weekends.


----------



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Walk around inside their pre-built sheds with a digital camera and take lots and LOTS of pictures.
> 
> Study the details, make a materials list, and then go built the same thing yourself, saving about 50% of the price.
> 
> Yep - it really is that easy. I built mine in 2 weeks working evenings and weekends.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

vickersja said:


> Here is an example of what I am looking at:
> http://www.buildeazy.com/shed_1.html


That thing is built WEIRD.



vickersja said:


> Maybe something like this:
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_41503-1278-...rd&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=foam+board&facetInfo=
> 
> 2. Will the foam board give my decent sound insulation? .


No, it won't - it's only 1/2" thick, and I doubt multiple layers will do much.

I put my generator in a small cinderblock enclosure, but the airflow from the fan is still a pretty loud "rushing wind" sound. These old "Vacu-Flow" Onans move a LOT of air!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Walk around inside their pre-built sheds with a digital camera and take lots and LOTS of pictures.
> 
> Study the details, make a materials list, and then go built the same thing yourself, saving about 50% of the price.
> 
> Yep - it really is that easy. I built mine in 2 weeks working evenings and weekends.


Yeay! That's exactly what I've done, and will be building a shed in the next few months.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

LincTex said:


> No, it won't - it's only 1/2" thick, and I doubt multiple layers will do much.


Agreed!

I tried it in the past and it didn't do a darn thing to reduce noise. Not dense enough.

I'd probably build an enclosure around the generator then cover with something like these. They're rubber stall mats for horses. Last time I bought them they were about $30 each.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/rubber-horse-stall-mat-4-ft-x-6-ft?cm_vc=-10005
Each 4x6' mat weighs 100 pounds so it's some really dense rubber.


----------



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

ZoomZoom said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I tried it in the past and it didn't do a darn thing to reduce noise. Not dense enough.
> 
> ...


Darn. Was really hoping I had found the solution. lol

Glad I posed the question. Thanks all. Keep the feedback commin.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The worst part about ANY generator is getting rid of the heat - - and to do that takes GOOD air flow - - and good airflow makes noise. There ain't no way around it, except with some well thought out baffling and an understanding of acoustics.

My Onan came from an old motorhome and is about the quietest generator money can buy (short of going to a liquid cooled unit, and that IS in the works), but getting rid of air noise is really tough to do.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have built a 5 x 8 shed from scratch. It is 12 years old now and cost me more than $500 then. It has 4 x 8 siding sheets on the exterior. It is 5 x 8 because that is the size of the space it was built for. If not, building in increments of 4 feet makes less cutting of sheet goods.

I also built a a yard closet in a space on the exterior of my house. It is for my yard tools, chemicals, seeds, etc. I saw the design for this in a magazine. 

I have taken some furniture making classes, but not framing, construction or building classes. When I get ready to do something like this that I have never done before, I do lots of reading and research. I look for plans and designs. I also measure and draw it out to help me process it further. I trust that the building codes are what they are for a purpose, and I follow them as much as possible. I have not done any wiring, I have always hired that out. 

Have I made mistakes? Yes. Are there things I would do differently now? Yes. But my building projects have served me for their purpose.

Many sheds are made with minimal dimension wood. You might see 2 x 2 framing, and I used 2 x 4s. If you are going to insulate, you will need minimally 2 x 4. 

Read, research, plan, consult, buy and build.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

A square and tape measure will be your best friends. 

You don't even need those, though - since plywood is already square, and you can measure a distance for reference with nearly anything (including string).


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

A carpenter friend and a case of beer with pizza will usually get one of these built in quick order if you can not do it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The construction is simple, the design is going to take some thought. First you need to run the exhaust to the outside. This will necessitate moving noise along with exhaust so a muffler system will also need to be considered. Next you need adequate combustion air and venting. This will require holes that will allow noise to escape. You should still be able to significantly reduce your decibels to an acceptable level.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

When I was a teen my dad built a shed in the backyard to store the patio furniture during the winter months. He had no plans and did it all with little to no formal construction experience. We just got the barn style doors on it a few months ago. If my desk-jocky of a father can build a nice shed that passed the building inspection without any know-how you can too. 

The shed is still standing 20 years later and is commented on by the contractors that were working on the brick work in the yard 2 months ago. They didn't believe my dad built it himself with the help of his 15 year old daughter and no plans.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

The plans you have posted are horrible, horizontal pieces are totally unnecessarily..at most one horizontal would be necessary half way up the wall.

Tale a look at this simple method to build a shed, you can scale this to meet your needs too.

DIY SHED PLANS -- Build Your Own Shed With Detailed Diagrams





You want simpler and cheaper....use free pallets, do a little selection and you will find that a lot of them are oak

How to Build Free or Cheap Shed from Pallets DIY Garage Storage





While you may not have one of those auto hammers, I don't either, I instead use exterior deck screws and an electric drill and subfloor adhesive to ensure ridged and long term hold.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

Also to quit it, you will need to make an adapter for the exhaust, some steel flex to a small car muffler with the exhaust going straight up will help a lot.

I ran on in a Maryland suburb once for a week, had a muffler, and built an enclosure out of cinder blocks, fiberglass and wood to temporary house it...no one noticed it running.

Now I live in the country and really no one is around to notice a much larger generator when it gets run.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Caribou said:


> The construction is simple, the design is going to take some thought. First you need to run the exhaust to the outside. This will necessitate moving noise along with exhaust so a muffler system will also need to be considered. Next you need adequate combustion air and venting. This will require holes that will allow noise to escape. You should still be able to significantly reduce your decibels to an acceptable level.


Correct.
Go and look/see how other set-ups are made.

You will notice the entire enclosure is always under a "vacuum" and that all air is blown OUT from the enclosure. You need a reverse radiator fan (very common) if you go with liquid cooling. My Onan Vacu-Flow does the same. Many installations have the exhaust outlet blowing out along with the cooling air.

Sending all the cooing air, exhaust and noise straight up helps a LOT.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

One thing I have noticed in regard to noise of generators/motor operated equipment in sheds is that if the floor is wood it transfers the noise and vibration. if the floor is a poured slab, there is much less noise inside. Having served 20 years on active duty we have lived in many places, usually renting a house along the way. This has exposed us to many different types of shed type building along our journey. now that I am retired I do have a 10 X20 shed in the house we are living in while we are building on our land. The exhaust is another problem too, if it were me I would just put a window in the back of the shed to open when running the genny, but it will build up dangerous fumes inside quickly while running and the noise inside would be deafening when running too unless you vent it to the outside as discussed above. I have ran my genny inside sheds many times, not ideal but doable. Make sure gasoline, oils and anything flamable is far from your genny when running in an enclosed building (common sense but felt i needed to mention it).
As far as building one yourself, you could also use rough cut lumber. see if you can find someone in your area that has a bandsaw mill, they usually sell the lumber 25%-50% below big box store prices when it comes building lumber. the lumber will actually be 2" vice 1.5" and 4" vice 3.5", the reason i know this is my father in law owns a portable mill and sells his lumber for 35% below big box stores like lowes/home depot when it comes to building lumber.
One more rule for a shed that I have learned is that if you think you need a 5 X 8 you might want to go with a 6 x 10. you would be surprised how fast you can find stuff to store in the shed and having one a little bit larger than what you need will help to keep it organized better which will ease your frustrations when trying to find a certain something you know is in there!


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

The best way to sound proof your building, I will attempt to do in text, but this way is proven and works. Everything else you try will likely be time and money wasted.

First, use as little wood as possible, for fire safety. Use steel stud and rock wool type insulation. There are different densities of rock wool insulation, you might have to order it in, but get the densest stuff available.

Build your walls like this:

Siding/plywood/Studs with Insulation/drywall/drywall/studs with insulation/perforated steel

yes that's two layers of dry wall or sheet rock whatever you call it in your area, overlapping the joints. Concrete floor is a must, horse matt for the motor to sit on, and the ceiling needs to be built in the same fashion as the walls.

Intake and exhaust air will need to be blown or sucked with fans, and a series of baffles at the intake and exhaust will kill the noise. Make the baffles out of the same materials as the walls, minus the plywood and siding.

Insulation:

http://www.roxul.com/products/residential/roxul+safe'n'sound

Perforated Steel:

http://img.alibaba.com/photo/10959057/Perforated_Metal.jpg

That's if you want to do it right and be able to walk beside your shed and hear nothing.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

For sound reduction I have seen 2 different items. Lead sheets and uneven foam cones. I went into a military complex in Edwards Air Force base and the entire hangar was full of uneven foam cones which stopped the sound waves. http://www.zzounds.com/item--AUR2WD01CG 
I have also seen lead sheets used. 
http://www.nuclead.com/soundproofing.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Coastal said:


> yes that's two layers of dry wall or sheet rock whatever you call it in your area, overlapping the joints.
> 
> Intake and exhaust air will need to be blown or sucked with fans, and a series of baffles at the intake and exhaust will kill the noise. Make the baffles out of the same materials as the walls, minus the plywood and siding.


Extra sheets of drywall/sheetrock will help a lot. Use construction adhesive and lay a bead between the sheets to make it act like one thick piece that is more solid and less prone to vibrate.

Baffles can be tricky... a person needs to understand how sound waves move through the air and how to cancel them. Often, a design that "looks" like it would work right cancels very little noise, while one that "looks" like it would do nothing is actually the most effective.

Lastly, an open window might not be enough airflow. If you heave ever run a generator in the summer in Texas, you will find that even with *good* fans the shed interior can get hot enough to start boiling away some of your fuel! I have used standard square household "box fans" with success in some designs (only $10 each) as well as old furnace squirrel cage fans, which are quiet, move a lot of air, and are pretty energy efficient for the amount of air they are moving... and many come in three-speed versions (depending how it is wired)


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Extra sheets of drywall/sheetrock will help a lot. Use construction adhesive and lay a bead between the sheets to make it act like one thick piece that is more solid and less prone to vibrate.
> 
> Baffles can be tricky... a person needs to understand how sound waves move through the air and how to cancel them. Often, a design that "looks" like it would work right cancels very little noise, while one that "looks" like it would do nothing is actually the most effective.
> 
> Lastly, an open window might not be enough airflow. If you heave ever run a generator in the summer in Texas, you will find that even with *good* fans the shed interior can get hot enough to start boiling away some of your fuel! I have used standard square household "box fans" with success in some designs (only $10 each) as well as old furnace squirrel cage fans, which are quiet, move a lot of air, and are pretty energy efficient for the amount of air they are moving... and many come in three-speed versions (depending how it is wired)


The drywall actually works when vibrating, the basic principle is sound enters the perforations in the steel, goes through the insulation, hits the drywall, bounces off the drywall and back through the insulation, hitting the steel and starting the process over, or escaping back to the noise source. 

I was given a really amazing baffle design, but I can't share it on the internets...I was told to keep it to my self.


----------

